# Pocket 9 question



## tascofeldman (Aug 30, 2011)

Have a shot at a pocket 9, nib, $900. But it, run as fast as I can in the opposite direction? Thanks


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tascofeldman said:


> Have a shot at a pocket 9, nib, $900. But it, run as fast as I can in the opposite direction? Thanks


Huh? :smt102


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

*scratched head in bewilderment.


----------



## tascofeldman (Aug 30, 2011)

Stupid auto correct! BUY the gun or pass is the question. Was. Looking at it as an investment/carry gun but have found that if bought it would need to be a safe queen due to lack of available parts.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

If you mean a Detonics Pocket 9, then the selected option should be "run", unless you want/need a good paperweight.

I owned one back in the late 80s, it was a non-reliable-functioning, hard-kicking POS with a super-heavy action spring.

I tried it with over 10 different factory loads, it wouldn't get through a full magazine of any of them without a stoppage.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

\"doggy: < $900.00? Unless there's some sort of collectors market for them I'd run.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

That's a heavy gun,i used it a year ago..


----------

